# JEEP JAMBOREES any in mi. oh. or in.



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

A friend of mine who has a 52 jeep with a newer engine is looking for a Jeep Jamboree in the mi. oh. indiana ares this summer--can anyone put me on to info. concerning this.
thankyou

[email protected]


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I have not herd of anything going on right now or in the future. I will be sure to keep my ear open on information for you. Let me know if you find anything. Thanks


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I will look tonight. In offroad mag and 4 wheelers mag they have a list of all the different events going on in the USA. I will also search thier sights and see if i can find anything.


----------



## johan (Jul 13, 2001)

Sorry I'm so late with the reply. Go to jeepjamboreeusa.com. That site has a schedule for all the jeep jamborees in The country. There are a couple at drummond island in Michigan but the were in June.


----------

